# good investment books



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi all

Can anyone recommend any good books about investing in shares, bonds, gold etc and how the market works and how to watch it? It would need to be written for the normal man....ie me!

Cheers


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The Naked Trader is a great start!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

A Beginner's Guide to Short-Term Trading: Maximize Your Profits in 3 Days to 3 Weeks

A Beginner's Guide to Day Trading Online 

The Intelligent Investor

Warren Buffett and the Interpretation of Financial Statements: The Search for the Company with a Durable Competitive Advantage 

:thumb:


----------



## throwa62start (Aug 1, 2011)

For me this book was good as a beginners guide, just to give a good overview of whats out there.. It's a bit old now, but the bascis are good and the principles are the same: -

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Armchair-Tycoon-without-Knowing-Business/dp/1861051247/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317202466&sr=8-1

The second book, poolside tycoon is also a good read for more indepth reading.

Remember none of these books give you answers on what to buy, but give you the tools to make the best choices.


----------

